# Losing sleep...



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Simple question. Can you hunt upland game on a Wildlife Management Unit? The pickin's are gettin' slim on the usual grounds. I was suggesting a hunt on one of the management units, and someone mentioned it was not legal. We can't seem to find a cut and dry answer. What is it, yes, no, or jump through hoops?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sure you can. Just get prepared to share the land with about 90 other screaming idiots.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Sure.
You can hunt everything else on the units, why not birds?


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't you have to have a WMU permit or something?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Don't you have to have a WMU permit or something?


Not in Utah. It's free game for all of us "screaming idiots". I only scream at people who pepper me with shot! :evil:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you talking about the WMA's (Wildlife Management Unti's) or CWMA's (Corporate Wildlife Management Unti)? You can hunt the WMA's, such as Farmington. Ogden bay ect.. with just a regular samll game licence. I don;t think there are any CWMA's for upland game anymore although I could be wrong, I think most of these have been replaced with the Walk In areas. 

Mark


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't you have to use non-toxic shot on the WMA's?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Don't you have to use non-toxic shot on the WMA's?


Yes.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

FYI...Couldn't find birds on Timpanogos WMA by Orem, just lots of deer hunters.


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

does anyone know if the dog training areas are off limits? i have seen quite a few birds but i'm not sure if you can hunt inside the dog training areas.........


----------

